# Vostok - common parts?



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Just wondering whether all of the various cases/dials/movements/hands are interchangeable?

Looking for a specific combination, but will need to buy a couple of different cased types (possibly with different movements) to achieve the goal.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

I'm not sure that they are ALL interchangeable, although I know you can buy different colour/styles of inner bezel and I am sure I've seen modded dials and hands. I think AM watches (I think that's the name) has custom Vostok parts


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

The majority of parts post-1980 are interchangeable although there are exceptions. If you let us know what you're thinking of doing I'll happily check for you using my fairly wide ranging stock of spare Vostok parts.


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Redmonds said:


> I'm not sure that they are ALL interchangeable, although I know you can buy different colour/styles of inner bezel and I am sure I've seen modded dials and hands. I think AM watches (I think that's the name) has custom Vostok parts





Lampoc said:


> The majority of parts post-1980 are interchangeable although there are exceptions. If you let us know what you're thinking of doing I'll happily check for you using my fairly wide ranging stock of spare Vostok parts.


Thanks chaps.

Specifically, I'm looking to transplant a movement & dial from a 100 series watch into an 090 case.

I bit the bullet and ordered the parts (100 from Chistopolcity and 090 case from Zenitar), so we'll find out!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Yep - straight swap.


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorted


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2015)

thats pretty cool :thumbsup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

nice, bur wot is it, is it a Franken or a mod, not a criticism as it looks really good plus you have your own one off watch, until meranim spots it and makes more lol.


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Bruce said:


> thats pretty cool :thumbsup:


Thanks Bruce



chris.ph said:


> nice, bur wot is it, is it a Franken or a mod, not a criticism as it looks really good plus you have your own one off watch, until meranim spots it and makes more lol.


I'd consider it a mod! If others think it's a franken, then so be it - I shan't be be caring


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2015)

ed335d said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > thats pretty cool :thumbsup:
> ...


i`ll stir it up by calling it "custom" :biggrin:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Bruce said:


> ed335d said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce said:
> ...


I think I prefer custom as well, which of course it is.


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Custom it is then :thumbsup:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Very nice. Sort of "Squalesque"!


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Lampoc said:


> Very nice. Sort of "Squalesque"!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Excellent mod that man..................................... :yes:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice one ed , I like it that much I've just pulled the trigger on that dial in a 100 case , really cheap so I'm happy.


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

luckywatch said:


> Excellent mod that man..................................... :yes:


 



mcb2007 said:


> Nice one ed , I like it that much I've just pulled the trigger on that dial in a 100 case , really cheap so I'm happy.


'tis a lovely dial - they are such great VFM (although the 'extras' probably cost twice as much as the watch).

Where did you order from?

This is my 3rd one - just ordered another one tonight :biggrin:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Moscowtimeseller, last white one. Seems to have a couple of the new dials that meranom have on 30 day back order.


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

mcb2007 said:


> Moscowtimeseller, last white one. Seems to have a couple of the new dials that meranom have on 30 day back order.


Chistopolcity have a good range


----------

